# Bottecchia frame n fork



## Tim s (Nov 17, 2022)

I just got this yesterday from a bike co-op. Any info on this frame would be greatly appreciated. The paint has many chips  so I am unsure about whether to make it a rider or paint it and replace the decals and build it up correctly. Tim


----------



## juvela (Nov 17, 2022)

-----

ca. 1973

model termed the Professional

ex-works would have been fitted with the Campag Nuovo Record road ensemble

3TTT Record stem and bar set

fork crown is Agrati "BRIANZA" pattern Nr. 000.8038





manufacturer Teodoro Carnielli is one of Italy's largest, offering a full range of wheel goods including juvenile models, practical adult transportation cycles, folders, etc.

cycles are produced under six or eight differing names.

-----


----------



## Tim s (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks for the info, do you know what the finished value might be for this bike? Tim


----------



## juvela (Nov 17, 2022)

-----

"finished value"

if you mean with all of the period correct original fittings in good nick then seven to nine hundreds

should one begin the process of purchasing individual pieces to build the cycle back up to its original configuration one would quick get "underwater" having invested more than the cycle could be sold for as a complete machine


-----


----------



## Tim s (Nov 17, 2022)

Yes Juvela been down that road before, usually best to find a parts bike or build it and don’t worry about originality. They were nice looking bikes from the pic you posted in the sales brochure. Tim


----------



## PfishB (Nov 17, 2022)

I have one, a 1972 Professional I picked up at an estate sale several years back and it has become my favorite long-distance machine.  The ride is superb.  Fortunately for me all of the bits were there, as well as a lot of dirt and grease that came off to reveal a nice bike. White is fairly easy to match and touch up, yours will look great when all is said and done.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 19, 2022)

My favorite era for bicycles.
Love the chrome accents on the frame set(fork & stay ends and head lugs)!
I find the blue example in Juvela's catalog page particularly attractive. I'm partial to blue bikes though.


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 19, 2022)

Here is a pic of my 73 that I picked up earlier this year. Very smooth ride.


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 19, 2022)

Congrats on your purchase


----------



## PfishB (Nov 19, 2022)

I should post a pic of mine I guess. As you can see this is pretty much the same as yours. Mine is a bit shorter at 60 cm, though photos are deceiving and yours might not be as tall as I think it is.


I replaced the seat tube and top tube decals, those were hammered.  The others were okay.


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 19, 2022)

Mine is from about 1982 based on the original Campy hardware, I upgraded to Neuvo Record and handlebars that my back can live with... lovely smooth ride that loves to go fast.


----------



## Tim s (Nov 20, 2022)

Beautiful bikes guys! Good to know they ride well, turns out mine is a 26 inch frame. Tim


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 1, 2022)

1972 Giro 'd Italia
Mine was purchased as an 'almost original' one owner bike. First owner switched from tubular to clincher.

I made only a few changes :
Back to tubular rims
Seat pin & saddle clamp to a seatpost
Record rear derailleur to NR
New hoods



Pardon the rear tire yet to be changed when this pic taken.



Size is 58cm, I believe the tubing is mostly SP in this frame size. And the frameset is the same as on the Pro model.

I never disagree with Juvela, but I think his price eval (even in very very good condition) is optimistic.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 2, 2022)

^^^Nervar "Star" crankset? Don't see those very often...at least I haven't.


----------



## Coalfield (Dec 3, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> ^^^Nervar "Star" crankset? Don't see those very often...at least I haven't.




Original to the Giro 'd Italia model.  Pro model was Campagnolo equipped.


----------

